# Visiting MN....



## Brian Lee (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello all, my family and I will be visiting Eyota MN for Xmas, we are members of a PCA church in NC (although we are Particular Baptists!), looking for recommendations of like churches for our visit and are hoping some of you who might live in that part of MN, could shed solid recommendations. Many thanks.


----------



## Shanny01 (Nov 17, 2019)

If I'm not mistaken there is a PCA church in Rochester and Winona, both being equal distance from Eyota. Otherwise there is a calvinistic Evangelical Free Church in Rochester. Those are gonna be your most solid options. Otherwise no other confessional Presbyterian or Baptist churches.


----------



## Shanny01 (Nov 17, 2019)

Trinity Presbyterian Rochester Grace Presbyterian Winona and Cornerstone Evangelical Free


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 17, 2019)

I would recommend Trinity in Rochester. The pastor is an old friend. I'm not sure about Grace Presbyterian in Winona - when I Google it I get a PCUSA church with a pastorette.


----------



## Jo_Was (Nov 17, 2019)

This is a helpful map if you are not familiar with it already. Granted, you still have to do some research, but it is a helpful start for anticipating whenever my husband and I are travelling.

Confessional Reformed and Baptist Churches Map: https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/v...ll=38.571191520929126,-104.13112813750001&z=4


----------



## greenbaggins (Nov 17, 2019)

fredtgreco said:


> I would recommend Trinity in Rochester. The pastor is an old friend. I'm not sure about Grace Presbyterian in Winona - when I Google it I get a PCUSA church with a pastorette.



And say hi to my twin brother Adrian, if you wind up going there.


----------



## Shanny01 (Nov 17, 2019)

Sorry, was thinking of Christ Covenant Church across the river in La Crosse, WI. Not Winona.


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 17, 2019)

greenbaggins said:


> And say hi to my twin brother Adrian, if you wind up going there.


----------

